
Top engineering university to open jobs exclusively to women - trirpi
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2019/jun/18/top-engineering-university-to-open-jobs-exclusively-to-women
======
lostmymind66
Blatant gender bias is not the way to reduce gender bias.

~~~
100100010001
I disagree. There is no way they are contributing to sexism!!! As long as you
have a vagina you can think you are what ever gender you want and work there.

